
Programming Languages and RailsGirls.tw - lelf
http://pugs.blogs.com/pugs/2014/04/programming-languages-and-rails-girls.html
======
audreyt
TL;DR: We refactor Scripts into Programs through sharing reusable Code to
build maintainable systems.

We can also refactor Social Scripts into Social Programs through sharing Codes
of Conduct to build maintainable communities.

